# Dateien mit Sonderzeichen für Windows User zugänglich machen

## Dorsai!

Hallo,

Ich habe etliche Dateien in Samba Shares, die unter Windows "verbotene" Zeichen im Verzeichnis- oder Dateinamen haben.

z.B ":", ">" oder "\"

Das man die Windowsuser vor diesen Zeichen "schützen" muss ist mir klar.

Das Dumme ist aber, dass diese Zeichen nicht einfach entfernt werden, sondern der gesamte Dateiname oder Verzeichnisname durch eine Zeichenkette wie "_SSUXW~L" ersetzt werden.

Gibt es irgendeine Methode die Dateien anderweitig zugänglich zu machen (Z.B einen ftp Server) so dass nur die entsprechenden Zeichen entfernt werden, aber der Rest des Namens erhalten bleibt?

PS:Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch beim rsyncen auf vfat und ntfs Dateisysteme.

Gibt's da eine Lösung dafür?

Gruß,

Dorsai

----------

## firefly

ich frage mich wiso überhaupt diese Zeichen in den Dateinamen auftauchen müssen?

----------

## Dorsai!

Das steht zwar jetzt nicht zur Diskussion, aber:

Zum Beispiel wenn ich mit Easy-Tag meine Musik im Batch tagge und umbenenne, dann kommen gelegentlich solche Zeichen von der cddb über die Tags mit in die Dateinamen.

Windows Programme filtern solche Zeichen raus, aber Easy-Tag lässt sie drin, da sie ja von gängigen Dateisystemen erlaubt werden.

Gut, ich könnte nun jede Datei umbenennen, aber das müsste ich dann jedes Mal machen wenn ich solche Musik tagge.

Außerdem ist mir das zu viel Arbeit für das, dass ich sie ja ohne Probleme anzeigen kann.

----------

## 69719

Da war wohl jemand schneller als ich, das Problem tritt bei mir ebenfalls mit cifs auf, meist bei Videos die ich von Youtube speicher und deren Titel ein " besitzen, aber eine Lösung habe ich bisher auch noch nicht.

Dem manual von smb.conf nach, läßt sich das ganze mittels

```

mangled names = no

```

abschalten.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

also wenn dir die Zeichen nicht wichtig sind würde ich sie entfernen. Ein kleines Skript dafür sollte in 5 Minuten geschrieben sein.

----------

## Hupf

Symlinks sehen doch in Samba wie die verlinkten Dateien aus - wäre das nicht ein Ansatz?

----------

